# Phoenix, AZ - 2yrs - F B&T - At Animal Control



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I was at Animal Control today inquiring about low cost spay/neuter programs and stopped in to say hello to the dogs. I came across this girl who was listed as a "German Shepherd Mix". I inspected her, and I don't think she's a mix, I think it's highly probable she's Purebred. She had the most wonderful temperament, she got as close to the bars as possible so I could scratch her and give her love. When she started to walk to the outside of the kennel, if I called her back to take a picture of her (To post on here) she came right back to me. Despite all the other dogs in the kennels barking nervously, she was very calm, it seemed she just wanted someone to come over and be with her, which I did. It said she was picked up as a stray, but she wasn't too skinny, I think someone had cared for her at some point. What happened? I don't know. They listed her as 2 years old, her teeth didn't look too bad. It did look like something had happened to her nose, some skin looked like it had been rubbed off, though it didn't look like a new wound. You can see it in one of the pictures I took of her. One of the employees there let me take her out of the kennel to say "hello" and get a better photo/view of her. She wasn't huge, but within 'Standard' for a GSD. She was just a very sweet girl, I hope someone will go see her and give her a wonderful home. The pictures I got were with my phone, so they're not the best. I also took a video, again, with my phone. It's sideways and I have no idea how to turn it, sorry! Crappy quality as well, you can see more with the pictures. Anyway, she's at Maricopa County Animal Care And Control. Address:

2500 South 27th Avenue
Phoenix, AZ 85009
602-506-PETS(7387)
Her "A" number: A2897801











The employee that let me take her out of the kennel called her up to jump and she did, it was cute. 


















You can see what's going on with her nose in that photo



























Taken from outside, on the other side of the kennel.

Anyway, she was very pretty and very sweet. All she wanted was love. I hope someone can go adopt her.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Better video and pictures:

























































Now someone go adopt her.  She was soooooooo sweet!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Her nails look "bleached" - that, and the patch on her nose may be an indication of vitiligo, an auto-immune problem affecting pigment. Not life threatening, not painful, completely benign. (What Michael Jackson had...) She is a lovely girl, I hope she finds a great home!
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Anja, thank you for that information, I was wondering about that. She looked to me, aside from that little bit of white on her nose and what not, to be all Shepherd. Those things confused me a bit, but not enough to think she was mixed with anything. Structurally, color wise, all else, she looked just like a B&T GSD. I think you may have answered that question! Either way, she was so, so sweet, all she wanted was someone to take her home. She was so calm, too, you can see it in the second video, she got right up to the bars so I could scratch her head. Wonderful girl, I hope she finds a loving home.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

She looks PB to me - and how could you not love those ears? Adorable!
_________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Need to BUMP this Sweet Beauty up !!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww, thanks for the bump. I've been thinking about her, I wonder if she's still there. I know the WGSD pup was adopted, I hope she was too though. I might call tomorrow to see if she's been adopted or not.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Please let us know what you find out.....
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## jolee4 (May 29, 2010)

Any news?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry, no. I took a trip to CA that was rather sudden (Though good) and didn't get a chance to check on her. I just got back last night. I'm guessing she's found a home, she was super sweet. I'll give a call anyway and see what's up, I doubt she's still there, I hope she was adopted...


----------

